# Plimsoll Ship Data



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Has anyone else experienced difficulties in accessing the .pdf pages of Lloyd's Register on this site this morning?

It was working fine around 0800, but since 1030 the links between the index and the Register pages appear to be broken.

Is it a problem unique to me, or is it a regular occurrence on the site? (I use it often and have never experienced any problems with it.)

Barry


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Working OK again now (1430).

Barry


----------

